# Ice Fishing Tourney - January 9th



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ice Team is returning to Devils Lake... North America's largest ice
fishing organization is hosting the $25,000 Super Trap Attack in Devils
Lake, North Dakota on Sunday, January 9th. The competitive two-person
event will draw anglers from across the Ice Belt, including Michigan,
Minnesota, Wisconsin, North Dakota, South Dakota and Nebraska. The
greatest winter anglers in North America will be on hand.

The tournament fires-up on Sunday, but the action begins on Friday,
January 7th. Ice Team is hosting a FREE public ice fishing show at the
Devils Lake Memorial Building. And on Saturday morning kids can learn
from the Pros at our FREE Kids' Ice Fishing Clinic on
Devils Lake.


----------

